# question about pink skunk clown and anemone



## petgod (Aug 12, 2008)

my pink skunk clownfish has hosted up with my haitian reef anemone instead of a lta or a bubble anemone is this any cause for concern and if so is there any way i could get him to go to one of the other two?[/i]


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Not uncommon at all. Clownfish will host with whatever anemone they find preferable. No reason to be concerned.


----------



## petgod (Aug 12, 2008)

well is there any way i could get it to host up with the lta or the bubble or should i just leave it alone


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You can't force nature. Just leave it alone.


----------

